# New Bakery needs a name



## snakelady1

I am in the process of opening a bakery and I am playing around with names for it. I don't want to name it after me or the town or the street. I have been thinking of upper crust or Bakery around the corner....anyone have any clever ideas for a bakery name I will be doing a little of everything so it won't be just a bagel shop or breads or pastries but some of all.....Thanks


----------



## kimmie

How about THE GOLDEN SHEAF?










[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## mezzaluna

Thorobread
Cake and Crumb
Lovin' Oven
Yeast of All

Products of a tired mind....


----------



## compassrose

Half Baked
Crustimoney Proseedcake
Uprising
Go for Dough


----------



## kylew

Beyond Bread
The United Colors of Banneton
Flour Power
Grain Expectations


----------



## kokopuffs

How about PRAIRIE BLESSINGS or GOLDEN RAIN. 

[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## anneke

...I think golden rain might be ...um.. misinterpreted.. (hence the wink perhaps?) How about plain old La Boulangerie (and give the shop a little Parisian flair)? or La Boulangère?


----------



## kokopuffs

What you insinuate about the name GOLDEN RAIN never, never, NEVER entered my mind. Seriously.

I'm fluent in French.
Boulangere = Baker (no accent on my font)
Boulangerie = Bakery

[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## anneke

LOL..Sorry Kokopuffs, I guess my mind was in the gutter! (someone would have thought it eventually, don't you think?)  

By the way, boulangère is actually the feminine of baker. It traditionally designated the baker's wife.

[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## jill reichow

Yeast of All or Hearth of Sweets.


----------



## kokopuffs

Anneke, you're right about the spelling of Boulangere vs Boulanger.


----------



## pooh

Crust and Crumbs.

You might want to check for trademarks though since this is a book title by Peter Reinhart!


P.S.: Does the winner get a prize?


----------



## mezzaluna

There's a bakery/restaurant in Milwaukee's Old Third Ward called La Boulangerie, Snakelady. Might want to find out if there's a problem with that.

Some more names:

Batter Up
Dough See Dough
Art of the Tart 
The Posh Nosh
Rich Dough
Your Just Desserts
Baker Street (providing it's not on Baker Street)


----------



## snakelady1

WOW thank you very much for all the ideas (golden rain hmmmm where was your thoughts) I really appreciate all the ideas for names I will let you know what I have chosen ....Prize??? How about a dozen donuts hehehe


----------



## snakelady1

WOW thank you very much for all the ideas (golden rain hmmmm where was your thoughts) I really appreciate all the ideas for names I will let you know what I have chosen ....Prize??? How about a dozen donuts hehehe


----------



## pastachef

LOL, Anneke. I was waiting for that one to come up. You're very brave. Mezzaluna, you really came up with some lovely names, as have others. I'm glad it's not my decision to choose


----------



## kylew

LOL Anneke!


----------



## papa

WOW!

Somany good names have been posted already!

If you are looking for something simple, how about: PANINI ? (This is my car's license plate  )

I wish you the best with your new bakery!


----------



## kimmie

Donuts!!!

They'll get stale before they arrive up here...


----------



## lotuscakestudio

I can' t think of any names right now, but Upper Crust" has been used several times and so has "The Cakery", "The Neighborhood Bakery", and "Sweet Indulgence", just to name a few.


----------



## isa

You could go French the Duc of something or Comte this or that is always a popular choice. Or there is always bakery name for different type of bread like La baguette dorée. 

If you need inspiration, try looking up in the yellow pages of different cities or countris, just search for bakeries or boulangeries in Frnech.


----------



## shimmer

How about Pan? You could use it to refer to the bread, and it'd also be a nice motif... little mythological figures running about, you know....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kokopuffs

How about:

KING CRUST

DOUGH DOUGH'S

GOLDEN HEARTH


----------



## 1538

What a punny bunch!  I'm glad mine comes with a name - I'd hate to have to choose just one of these!

[ July 22, 2001: Message edited by: CJ ]


----------



## shroomgirl

I think of the total package....what kinda theme are you wanting to project...atmosphere of the bakery, product list, high end or neighborhood, what kinda town....who do you think your client base is?


----------



## snakelady1

Shroomgirl I want to specialize in the high end bakery artisan breads bagels special desserts that aren't available in the area. My customer base will be approxiamately 7000 people out of a 20,000 population. It is located in a small town with only two grocery store bakeries. I already have people asking me to do their wedding cakes and I probably won't get to open until October because I haven't found a contractor who is free until then. I want something small but special intimate even.


----------



## shroomgirl

OK....from that I need additional info (high end says something) what is your town's history, are you incorporating anything local....ie Scandanivian breads or Dutch pastries or etc...An artisinal bakery here that does bagels, breads, pastries etc is Companion...modern brown and orange logo with a wavy line underneath. 
Earthy breads or fancy pastries or free form pastries or wedding cakes each mean something different to me.
The best presentation carries a small story about your passion or why you started a bakery or why you are in the "special bakery" your in...if your into snakes maybe see about including them in your theme....snake bread....Medusa is alittle scary but there may be a fun reference to snakes or bread snakes.....maybe intertwined in a vine or secretly apart of your logo????or in the design someplace something that makes it yours. This sounds like a really cool project. Good luck.


----------



## snakelady1

I am deathly afraid of snakes it is my screen name given to me by my coworkers on evening as we were walking to our cars parked in the woods across the street from the Heidel House Resort as I aproached my car a snake slithered underneath I screamed and ran they all laughed. Since then I was nicknamed snakelady so I kept using it even years after the incident. On a historical note Ripon is known as the birthplace of the Republican party. It is also known as Cookie City USA
because ripongoodcookies are made there. The building I am going to lease has had excavation in the basement because they may have found part of the Underground Railroad there. I want to do free form breads and desserts and also wedding cakes I will have room in the store front to possibly have specialty condiments for sale Would also like to sell chocolates. So far I haven't found an Upper Crust Bakery in Wisconsin( I will keep looking) Did find one in Austin Texas though. If that name falls through I liked Mezzalunas suggestion of Baker Street.


----------



## shroomgirl

Sounds like fun.
Underground railroad, like during the civil war or like a real train? 
value added products....croutons, bread pudding, crostini etc..are a great addition to use product.


----------



## kimmie

Why not use these historical facts as inspiration for a name! It's such an important part of american history, every american knows about the Underground Railroad. You should allude to this in your name!


----------



## kokopuffs

Baker's Street is a common name, FYI. There was one bakery here with that name and another one on the east coast. The one here was forced to change its name because of some conflict with another bakery of the same name.


----------



## snakelady1

Thanks for the heads up kokopuffs. I will definately check out the legality of the name before using it. I would love to work in the underground railroad into the bakery not sure how catchy a name it would be. Although the logo sure could be awesome. Having to hide underground to eat the great baked goods in peace    Historically I think this is a great attraction to the building. What do you think....The Underground Bakery? By the way the business plan for the bakery is just about finished. I really am looking forward to getting into business for myself.


----------



## kimmie

Dear









I don't think you understood my idea....I meant, from what you said, that your premises sits almost as a national treasure, as it were, something like the Freedom bell in Philadelphia, and something Americans should all be very proud of...if that is the case, and you wish to incorporate this into your corporate name, then the resulting name should be something like: "The Underground Railroad Bakery"...n'est-ce pas?


----------



## panini

Papa suggests PANINI.
Might want to check that one out. I know someone who has trademarked 3 logo's for this. Plus a lot of other legal mumbo jumbo.
Hummmm, Panini, what a great name for a bakery. Once I was walking in Europe with my wife, we came upon the nicest elderly gentleman selling panini's.I mentioned that if I ever open a bakery I would name it Panini. That was twelve yrs. ago.


----------



## kokopuffs

How about a name like DAIRYLAND GRAINS AND GOODNESS?


----------



## snakelady1

OK how does this sound "A CRUST ABOVE BAKERY?" The president of the Ripon Chamber of Commerce suggested this today.....


----------



## kimmie

I like it but it's entirely up to you!!


----------



## anneke

Snakelady, as Kimmie said, it's up to you, but personally, I kind of liked the "Underground Bakery" or something to that effect. Here's why:

The Underground railroad or the underground bakery can easily be shortened by the customer and your bakery will end up being called 'the Underground' quite simply. The Crust above is difficult to simplify, and I don't think being called 'The Crust" is all that appealing. This reminds me of when my sister was looking for a name for her baby boy: she wanted something that would sound nice even in it's diminutive form.. She liked William but hated Bill, loved Christopher, didn't like Chris, etc... You get my point?

Next, 'The Underground" has something very avant-garde about it, a sort of 'naughty-but-nice' feel to it which is very appealing to customers who are looking for something different and better.

Whatever you choose, I think the simpler the better; consumer mentality works that way! Good luck!


----------



## snakelady1

Anneke you have a point there I spent that kind of thought when naming my children because I didn't want it shortend into a nickname Devon and Iris my second born is Darrien which could be shortend to Dare but that is acceptable to me you are right I need to think about how people would shorten my business name to be a familiar phrase that everyone would call me. I hope those spelunkers find some hard evidence that it existed under the store.


----------



## isa

And think of the fun you will have making up dessert and giving them rairoad, underground or not, related names...


----------



## snakelady1

I met with the chamber of commerce today and they really want the bakery but not the underground railroad name. The Main Street Commitee said that it may be a long time before they know where the ladder leads.... Apparently accounts differ some say that it might have been used as a speakeasy during prohibition....it could have been used for both who knows. The president of the chamber came up with "A Crust Above Bakery" kinda cute but hubby didn't seem thrilled with it.... He came up with Temptation Bakery
( I keep thinking of Temptation Island and I shudder). I thought if the diggers find the room that they think is there maybe the Cavern Bakery Talked to a small business councelor today also he thought my business plan was on target just need to fill in some more numbers


----------



## isa

That's a bummer. How about something simple like Au bon pain aka at the good bread? Or go with the street name you know x's bakery or with your name.


----------



## kimmie

Dear Snakelady:

I have just read your last post, and my over-
riding first impression is..."how high-handed of them!"-although they obviously have a function to perform, and must be on the lookout for the occasional unsuitable name out of the lyrical mind of the occasional Anneke-I still have visions of crusty Golden whatevers swirling around in my mind-but still, the point is you are willing to invest your time and money into their Chamber; it seems that barring the odd really unsuitable or racist name, it is NOT APPROPRIATE for them to censor your choices of names. Moreover, as Anneke has so-rightly pointed out, people will "latch" onto your enterprise's name, make it their own, as it were, and if you really put a lot of thought into it, and come up with a moniker that everyone loves, with different groups having their own special name for it, well, this could be the diff between success or failure for your fledgling little bakery!
I thought Underground Railroad naturally lent itself to many groups of clients, and of course, I romanticize the historical aspects of this because I am Canadian and don't perhaps understand it all that well, but I live in the tourist area of a large Canadian city, surrounded by horse-drawn carriages, stone walls etc. (my loft is 18th Century stone) and there is NO lack of AMERICAN tourists here, making it their own!!
If you feel comfortable with a name-ANY name-
then stick to your guns.
Good luck with your meetings.


----------



## anneke

Yeah! You go girl!!!!

(Kimmie is so cool!)


----------



## panini

Snakelady, even though I would not vote for under,,, I would not let the Chamber dictate things right off the bat. They are risking nothing and you will probably be risking a lot. Your name should lend itself to some identifiable product or equipment. What do you think your best selling item will be? You might want to work off that. If it's hand done, maybe something like bread board, bread bowl etc. 
We picked Panini and it took a while to work the name. Fortunately we are now a household word in our area, but if I did it again I would choose something more identifiable. Use your under... as your corp. name and DBA the bakery's name. I don't know if we are allowed to put our sites.paninicakes.com.
Business questions! I love them!!! please ask. We have a few location, some for production and the retail.
The best of Luck
Jeff


----------



## mofo1

Hi Panini. I'm glad to see you made it here from the "dark side." You may have noticed that there is some harmony with this group. Not like that "other" site. Welcome.


----------



## momoreg

Dear snakelady,

I hope that you choose the name that YOU want. Panini had a great idea w/ the dba.

Hi Jeff


----------



## kimmie

Just curious, what is DBA??


----------



## w.debord

Doing Business As. You business liesnse states you and the name of your business. You are doing business as....

Snakelady doing business as "Cakery" or what ever she names it.


----------



## kimmie

Thanks Wendy.


----------



## snakelady1

Thanks to all for your support I love this site. The paperwork is done and on Monday we will submit them to the bank. I decided that I liked "A Crust Above" Bakery. So please think good thoughts for me on Monday in starting my own business


----------



## isa

I really like the name you choose. I hope your bakery will be very successful!

Best of luck!


----------



## momoreg

Wow, Monday is a BIG day!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## anneke

Keeping all my digits crossed for you. Best of luck! I have no doubt you'll do well!


----------



## shroomgirl

Congrats....let us hear your product list...I love to enjoy desserts viacariously


----------



## lotuscakestudio

Another congratulations! It's jus exciting when people open their own bakeries. I hope to be joining you one day when I get my business legal.  *throws confetti at you*


----------



## snakelady1

Darn it the bank said no thanks. I have a meeting with the county economic development corporation on Wednesday. There are still alot of options for me getting the financing for the bakery. So I am still trying to get the money. Wish me luck.


----------



## w.debord

Sorry snakelady, but keep to it you'll find a way! I have all my fingers and toes crossed wishing you great success....knock um dead. Hey there's more than one bank in this world.


----------



## isa

I'm sorry to hear Snakelady. Hope you'll find a way to get the bakery. Ever thought of a silent partner...


----------



## panini

Snakelady,Tell us a little more about your business plan and financing. The first bank you go to is the starting point. Make sure your bank is the lender bank, if not, its like purchasing ins. Your just thrown into a pool which translate into a point system. You will always fail the point system with food service and start up. You may need to restructure you proposal as an extention of an already existing business or something creative. The word Start-up will bump you immediatly. These qurstions might be to personal to answer here but feel free to email if thats ok with the moderater. Are you putting up monies? Do you wish to sign personal guarantees? Are you trying to use equipment to collateralize the note. Did you use a program to help you with you business plan? Have you attained audits of comparable business? Are you going SBA? If you going SBA, make sure the bank can write the note.
Does your proposal have financials,P&L's,forcast, etc.? You will learn the tricks to approaching the banks, never talk up to them, always act as if this is a good investment for them and that you'll walk this across the street if they take it out of house. Get to personally know your loan person, make sure he or she is the one to stay with you from start to finish.
Unfortunately most institutions will require personal guarantees. I think it is best to establish a business, get legal on paper, and try to draw a line of credit. If you have investors, have them put up cds against a line. I keep comming back to a line because you only use what you need. If you can keep a good statis with a line for a year the bank will probably release the collateral. Seems like I'm rambling I know.
But the more rejection the better, that means your out there selling your idea.
panini


----------



## snakelady1

Thanks old and wise I am sending you my business plan we revised the numbers (a sba advisor told me to put in new prices and that shot everything up) to reflect used equipment. I also refinanced my house so that I would have equity in the business. I then took the plan to 2 new banks in the area today. I may have to start alot smaller than I originally thought but judging by the response I have been getting from the community I will be able to purchase more equipment very fast. When I started this plan out I was told over and over that there is plenty of money out there for women and minorities to start your own business. I have found out that this is more of a legend than truth. While there may be a few grants out there the hoops and red tape you have to go through to get them makes them very unattractive. You would have to work two or more years to get some of these grants. Believe it or not the government does not hand out free money. This was quite the eye opener for me as I had always thought all of this was available to me and all I had to do was show what I wanted to do with the money. The first bank I went to today seemed very excited to have me come in and submit my business plan so I am going to keep trying. Thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## papa

Dear SnakeLady1:

As Old&Wise mentioned above, the first rejection is just the beggining!

Ask your SBA office for a list of local banks that provide the type of financing thet you are seeking.

Good Luck!


----------



## panini

papa,
are you the one with the panini license plate. If so I would like to purchase those when you are done if your willing.
Snakelady, I read through your plan and will email Sun. night if that ok. Don't give up on the grant thing, one of the slowest processes can be SBA, I'm really not a bigt supporter of them.


----------



## breadster

my vote also goes to the Underground angle-
Annecke - you really do like this naughty stuff doncha?!


----------



## snakelady1

Oh happy day I am going to own my own business the bank said yes today. WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!! This is so great I am on the brink of a whole new adventure and learning experience. The 2001 has been a year of major changes. Leaving my job as Exec. Chef with Sodexho, having gastric bypass surgery(I have lost 56# in the last 13 weeks), and now a business owner I am in awe of everything right now.....Yipee


----------



## anneke

Wow!!! you make us proud!!!!! I knew you could do it; Congratulations and much well-deserved success! You're an inspiration to us all!!!!!!


----------



## momoreg

WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's fantastic! I hope we still get to see you here now and then, but you'll probably have your hands full for awhile. Still, it's all worth it when it's your baby. I wish you much success in your business.


----------



## w.debord

I'm really happy for you!!!!!! I selfishly hope you come back here often and tell us about your experiences....since I often think about doing the same thing. Best, best wishes!


----------



## kimmie

This is such great news Snakelady1. All the best with your new venture and please, keep us posted once in a while!


----------



## kimmie

m brown


----------



## isa

Congratulations Snakelady!!! Best of luck in your new venture.


----------



## m brown




----------



## w.debord

Snakelady1 when you get the time you must come back and tell us how everything is going? I'd love to hear all the details....are you still putting together the place? Whats it look like? Any supprises along the way?


----------



## stephm

How about "A Bite of Everything Bake Shop"


----------



## mezzaluna

Your suggestion sounds good, Stephm, but the thread is eight years old.  Still, people use our archives to trawl for good ideas, as you did.


----------



## motandloubakery

When you say that, they may have found part of the "Underground Railroad", What exactly do you mean? The "Underground Railroad", wasn't exactly an "underground" kinda thing... it was basically just a networking kinda ordeal... There was what the called meeting places, safehouses.. and things like that... it was never really an underground railroad... it was just like a group of people that helped the slaves and etc escape from the south and canada to the  north... I guess i'm not understanding what you are saying. Please help me to understand.


----------



## petemccracken

MotandLouBakery,

That is a pretty good definition of an "underground railroad", no trains necessarily involved and nothing really underground, maybe "invisible" is a better description?

Just as a "black market" is not really black, an "underground railroad" is neither necessarily underground nor a railroad.


----------



## tiffanyann18

im doing a project in school and i needed a name for my pretend bakery. and i used the "Half Baked" lol so thank you


----------



## naturalbaker911

Hello

We had the same issue when we opened our bakery some 30 years ago, now sold to a Canadian conglomerate. Times have changed and so have customers. Since you know your town and demographics better than me, I would suggest that what ever you name it, ends with "Baking Company" More up to date than Bakery. The name should tell potential customers who you are, and entice them to stop in. It was a wonderful time for us in which we still are involved with our new internet venture. Much success.

Paul

http://www.naturalbaking911.com


----------



## petalsandcoco

Be glad you don't live in Quebec, it would have to be a French name or the language police would be after you, that is just the way it is here.

Petals.


----------



## ireneg

Hello , I am looking for a new name for my cookie and cake business I would like to incorporate my grand childrens name , Joseph and Sofia  if you have any ideas that would be great , I need to order labels also for my label maker , I make all kinds of cookies and cakes thank you for all your help


----------



## ireneg

Hi everyone I too am looking for a name for  a baking business , I make all kinds of cookies and cakes any help will be so appreciated , thank you


----------



## momina noor

How about TOP IN TOWN?


----------



## songbird06

hi! im also tryn to open a bakery and wrkn on a name its not easy but if u use ur imagination u can do abything!


----------



## chef reza

( AB). American Bakery,bite,baking
Bite me


----------



## chef reza

What do you want to sale?
Where?
Who?
For whose ? For which renege of people?
And many ???? Are that you have to ask to yourself


----------



## ilove1d

I think made with love would be a great name for a bakery./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cooolsjewels

Bakery names:

Sweet Treats Bakery

Crust and Crumbs Bakery

The Bread Basket Bakery

Bread Loaf Bakery

Butter Cream Bakery

itsy bitsy bakery

Sticky BUns Bakery

SugarBowl Bakery

The Bakery Box

Buns 'n' Bread Bakery

i hope this helped


----------



## dimples4eva

Lol these are some weird names but how about 
Cookie jar
Sugar shack
Or like the sweet tooth 
Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## skyler

My vote goes to the of "Crust and Crumbs" suggestion as long as there are no trademark issues.


----------



## that chef

What about the muffin


----------



## 4theluvofcake

Kimmie said:


> Why not use these historical facts as inspiration for a name! It's such an important part of american history, every american knows about the Underground Railroad. You should allude to this in your name!





shroomgirl said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Underground railroad, like during the civil war or like a real train?
> 
> value added products....croutons, bread pudding, crostini etc..are a great addition to use product.


shroomgirl the underground railroad didnt have anything to do with trains..it was a path the runaway slaves took...so they could be free smh


----------

